# Current reliable gh out there



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

Have been using ansomone up until recently but been having issues with the supplier just wondering what other brands are half reliable at the moment

Cheers


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Wot can you source?

There seems to be some good reviews on hyge black tops

im using Nordiliet pharma pens and Lilly humatrope and both are great


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

meekdown said:


> Wot can you source?
> 
> There seems to be some good reviews on hyge black tops
> 
> im using Nordiliet pharma pens and Lilly humatrope and both are great


 Yeah can source hyge black tops just heard alot if mixed reviews. Potentially lilly aswell but the price on those is a killer


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah pharma hgh is expensive but I look at it as, if you were to buy 100iu of Chinese bunk and use it and got nothing then real pharma hgh is cheap as it real and your getting wot you paid for if that makes sense? Lol

tjats how I justify it to myself!

But some are liking the hyge black tops, maybe give them a try?


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

meekdown said:


> Yeah pharma hgh is expensive but I look at it as, if you were to buy 100iu of Chinese bunk and use it and got nothing then real pharma hgh is cheap as it real and your getting wot you paid for if that makes sense? Lol
> 
> tjats how I justify it to myself!
> 
> But some are liking the hyge black tops, maybe give them a try?


 Yeah that does make sense lol. Any more spent on bunk stuff is a complete waste but the lilly stuff is like twice the price so obviously better stuff but high price.

Yeah may give them a try just hope for the best lol


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

If you do Defo let people on here know how you get on, the more info the better


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

meekdown said:


> If you do Defo let people on here know how you get on, the more info the better


 Was gonna run ansomone at 10iu MWF

If I was to do lilly be more like 3iu a day 6 days a week.

Obviously lower overall dose but maybe better quality... tough one


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe run a month or six weeks lilly then the same on ansomone then you can make a good comparison?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

My money goes on Hyge black tops at the moment


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

My money is on ansomone 4iu vials! Running 4iu ED now


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Currently running and have been running Hyge for the last year now, brilliant stuff (only the originals though).


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

meekdown said:


> Maybe run a month or six weeks lilly then the same on ansomone then you can make a good comparison?





Fina said:


> My money goes on Hyge black tops at the moment





herc said:


> My money is on ansomone 4iu vials! Running 4iu ED now





Chelsea said:


> Currently running and have been running Hyge for the last year now, brilliant stuff (only the originals though).


 Went for the 72iu Lilly stuff will keep you posted. Better be good for the price lol will be running at 6iu MWF


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

skylarr123 said:


> Went for the 72iu Lilly stuff will keep you posted. Better be good for the price lol will be running at 6iu MWF


 If its legit ive heard Lilly are very good. Post some pics up mate.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

As long as it's legit, you'll love it, Lilly is top drawer!


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> If its legit ive heard Lilly are very good. Post some pics up mate.


 Should be coming today or tomorrow I think so will get some up


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Fina said:


> As long as it's legit, you'll love it, Lilly is top drawer!


 Fingers crossed it is. It is offline but a very legitimate source and only ever read good reviews


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

How are you going to inject it? have you a pen or just going to draw from the vial with slin pin?


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

herc said:


> How are you going to inject it? have you a pen or just going to draw from the vial with slin pin?


 I'd say slin pin most likely. Have ready the conversion like 1mg is 3iu or something will recheck.

Plan is to run it in conjuction with cjc and ghrp2 aswell as aas+slin


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

skylarr123 said:


> I'd say slin pin most likely. Have ready the conversion like 1mg is 3iu or something will recheck.
> 
> Plan is to run it in conjuction with cjc and ghrp2 aswell as aas+slin


 I would run your peps on the days you are not running HGH lad.

I was doing 4iu ansomone EOD and the other days I ran ghrp/modgrf x 4 sat doses. just switched to hgh ED now for next 6weeks. helps speed up recovery and fat loss


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

herc said:


> I would run your peps on the days you are not running HGH lad.
> 
> I was doing 4iu ansomone EOD and the other days I ran ghrp/modgrf x 4 sat doses. just switched to hgh ED now for next 6weeks. helps speed up recovery and fat loss


 Do you find alternating the days is better? I was gonna follow the peps then 10 mins later gh protocol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

skylarr123 said:


> Do you find alternating the days is better? I was gonna follow the peps then 10 mins later gh protocol


 Yes I found it better. @Pscarb I think runs/ran it this way also.

100mcg of eash pep x 4 a day is roughly 4.4iu - depending on the purity of the peps of course.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

If it's the Turkish Lilly's that are about at the min there great, I've 3 kits in the fridge with my Nutropin, that's from a uk pharmacy and the Lilly's are on par


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

meekdown said:


> If it's the Turkish Lilly's that are about at the min there great, I've 3 kits in the fridge with my Nutropin, that's from a uk pharmacy and the Lilly's are on par


 just got a few of these at the weekend been using them for a few weeks very good.....

if you have not used Pharma before then use just pharma to gauge the effects i prefer M/W/F or EOD protocol for many reasons........once you have established the results from the Pharma then look at adding in Peptides


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

meekdown said:


> If it's the Turkish Lilly's that are about at the min there great, I've 3 kits in the fridge with my Nutropin, that's from a uk pharmacy and the Lilly's are on par





Pscarb said:


> just got a few of these at the weekend been using them for a few weeks very good.....
> 
> if you have not used Pharma before then use just pharma to gauge the effects i prefer M/W/F or EOD protocol for many reasons........once you have established the results from the Pharma then look at adding in Peptides


 Gh came today and it's the Turkish Lilly. I've mixed it with just over 3ml of bac water instead of the sterile water. Any idea how long it will last as I'm only using like 18iu a week?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

herc said:


> I would run your peps on the days you are not running HGH lad.
> 
> I was doing 4iu ansomone EOD and the other days I ran ghrp/modgrf x 4 sat doses. just switched to hgh ED now for next 6weeks. helps speed up recovery and fat loss


 Was your 4 iu ansomone vials every single one, did it suck the bac water filled syringe in automatically or did you have to push the plunger, can you remember?

If it doesn't suck the bac water filled syringe, and you have to manually push it into the powdered HGH vial, its not been vacuum packaged, its degraded with air and bacteria


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

skylarr123 said:


> Gh came today and it's the Turkish Lilly. I've mixed it with just over 3ml of bac water instead of the sterile water. Any idea how long it will last as I'm only using like 18iu a week?


 why would you not use the solution that comes with the Pharma GH?


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> why would you not use the solution that comes with the Pharma GH?


 I've read and heard that the sterile water only keeps it good for a matter of days.. could be wrong but thought I'd air on the side of caution and use bac water


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> why would you not use the solution that comes with the Pharma GH?


 And on the humatrope website it says the solution that it comes with is only good for 24 hours


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

skylarr123 said:


> And on the humatrope website it says the solution that it comes with is only good for 24 hours


 really?

from the humatrope lilly site http://uspl.lilly.com/humatrope/humatrope.html#sppicartridge

"All Humatrope Cartridges and diluent must be refrigerated at temperatures between 36°F to 46°F (+2°C and +8°C). DO NOT FREEZE. A prepared Cartridge can be left on a Pen for 28 days in the refrigerator. DO NOT USE any prepared Cartridge after 28 days."


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

skylarr123 said:


> I've read and heard that the sterile water only keeps it good for a matter of days.. could be wrong but thought I'd air on the side of caution and use bac water


 i am pretty certain it is not sterile water that comes with genuine Humatrope cartridges mate.........


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i am pretty certain it is not sterile water that comes with genuine Humatrope cartridges mate.........


 What do you think it is? Is it detrimental to mix it with bac water


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

skylarr123 said:


> What do you think it is? Is it detrimental to mix it with bac water


 it is a solution that keeps the GH good for 28 days when mixed and kept in the fridge, it clearly says on the leaflet and the site NOT to mix it with anything else other than the solution it comes with........why would you question that if it is Pharma??


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> it is a solution that keeps the GH good for 28 days when mixed and kept in the fridge, it clearly says on the leaflet and the site NOT to mix it with anything else other than the solution it comes with........why would you question that if it is Pharma??


 going by that the solution it comes with could be bac water do you think


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> it is a solution that keeps the GH good for 28 days when mixed and kept in the fridge, it clearly says on the leaflet and the site NOT to mix it with anything else other than the solution it comes with........why would you question that if it is Pharma??


 Just downloaded a pdf file on it. Next time I will use the solution but says you can use bac water if preferred. Lesson learnt


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

skylarr123 said:


> going by that the solution it comes with could be bac water do you think


 its not BAC water!!!!!!!! BAC water doesn't smell the solution genuine pharma is mixed with does......

this is what the solution is made of.....

The diluent contains:

meta-cresol

glycerol

water for injections.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

skylarr123 said:


> Just downloaded a pdf file on it. Next time I will use the solution but says you can use bac water if preferred. Lesson learnt


 no it doesn't the official leaflet says Do not use any other solution than what is provided, the leaflet in your box says the same......link me to where lilly has said you can use Bac water if you want to.


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> no it doesn't the official leaflet says Do not use any other solution than what is provided, the leaflet in your box says the same......link me to where lilly has said you can use Bac water if you want to.


 http://www.humatrope.com/hcp/humatropen-device.html


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> no it doesn't the official leaflet says Do not use any other solution than what is provided, the leaflet in your box says the same......link me to where lilly has said you can use Bac water if you want to.


 https://www.drugs.com/dosage/humatrope.html


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> no it doesn't the official leaflet says Do not use any other solution than what is provided, the leaflet in your box says the same......link me to where lilly has said you can use Bac water if you want to.


 https://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/archives/fdaDrugInfo.cfm?archiveid=5464


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ah so your sensitive to the solution it comes in? as that is the only reason to use BAC water


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> no it doesn't the official leaflet says Do not use any other solution than what is provided, the leaflet in your box says the same......link me to where lilly has said you can use Bac water if you want to.


 Apparently some people can have a bad reaction to the solution so on its place they recommend bac water. Like I said for next time I will use the solution. But no harm done using bac water


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

has anyone used both black tops and ansomone and can comment on which is better?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

skylarr123 said:


> Apparently some people can have a bad reaction to the solution so on its place they recommend bac water. Like I said for next time I will use the solution. But no harm done using bac water


 A bad reaction can occur if you have HGH mixed with sterile water, and do not use it in a specific time, that may be 24 hrs or 48hrs which is why some use bac water.

As for the brand Eli Lilly, I've never looked into them.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Currently running and have been running Hyge for the last year now, brilliant stuff (only the originals though).


 You using the 200iu kit mate?


----------

